# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Программы, проекты, гранты

## Kodochigova_Tana

На работе нужно написать план и пояснительную записку к областной программе "О формировании толерантности в обществе, развитии межнационального общения и борьбе с ксенофобией средствами культуры". Кто-нибудь с этим сталкивался? Помогите в четверг нужно сдать!

----------


## Tasha1979

Воспользуйтесь поиском, на форуме есть материал по толерантности.

----------


## lesyanew

:eek:

----------


## Zabanka

> *Zabanka*, наберите в поиске КАК НАПИСАТЬ/ ПОЛУЧИТЬ ГРАНТ. Материала очень много


 Такой у меня есть и много. Именно грант связанный с культурой.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Такой у меня есть и много. Именно грант связанный с культурой.


Коллеги, давайте разберемся в ПОНЯТИЯХ.

*Грант* — безвозмездная субсидия предприятиям, организациям и физическим лицам в денежной или натуральной форме на проведение научных или других исследований, опытно-конструкторских работ, на обучение.

*Заявка на грант* - это документ, который описывает план для достижения некоторого набора целей и задач в течение определенного промежутка времени в соответствии с требованиями грантодателя.

*Проект* — это работы, планы, мероприятия и другие задачи, направленные на создание нового продукта.  Проекты не могут быть прибыльными, но играют важную роль в развитии общества.


*Zabanka*, вам надо наверное ПРОЕКТ?

----------

svetato4ka (14.02.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

*ПОЛЕЗНЫЕ ССЫЛКИ по ТЕМЕ:*

http://tajikngo.centreict.net/ru/-ma...оект.html

http://советстуденту.рф/referaty-kur...-pisat-proekt/

http://smipon.ru/project-tips

----------

Crystal (12.05.2016), svetato4ka (14.02.2019), На самом на краю земли (02.08.2018)

----------


## вера денисенко

Ирочка,спасибо за тему))) в наше время она очень актуальна))))

----------


## Тёка

Рамоновна,как вовремя.Спасибо :Aga:

----------


## v_irina

представляете, уже неделю хожу и думаю. что надо создать такую тему на форуме, потому что, не знаю как везде, но у нас на Ямале уже третий год подряд я пишу эти самые проекты. И уже 2 проекта прошло, причем на ооочень солидную сумму. Разобраться мне в этих проектах - что это такое и с чем их едят - помог вовремя организованный семинар нашим районным управлением культуры. Они пригласили специалистов Авторского агентства "Новые социальные и педагогические технологии". Это было просто здорово! Ребята настолько "ставят мозги" в нужное русло! http://nspt.ru/ это их сайт. Если есть возможность - организуйте их приезд - не пожалеете! 

Я после их семинара написала проект "Мир фотографии" и "Академия современного искусства". выложу позже, как найду)))) 

http://www.delovayamolod.ru/term/292 вот здесь идет каждый год наш ямальский конкурс грантов, проекты можно скачать  и почитать. Много интересных идей!

----------

Crystal (12.05.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Отличная тема девочки! Я тоже писала проекты, большие не прошли а маленькие  уже 3 шт реализовала. так что я с вами!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

*Рамоновна*, Ирина,спасибо за тему. Много интересного нашла по ссылкам.

----------


## v_irina

*Заявка на участие в окружной долгосрочной целевой программе «Культура Ямала (2011-2015 гг.)»*

1. Название проекта или мероприятия «Академия современного искусства»

2. Сроки реализации Июнь-ноябрь 2013г

3. Организация — заявитель:........
Руководитель проекта ...........

4 . Место реализации проекта (мероприятия)
Россия, Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ, Ямальский район, с.Сеяха, с.Яр-Сале.

5. Общая величина затрат на проект (мероприятие): ...

6. Руководитель проекта (мероприятия):

8. Краткое содержание проекта (мероприятия):

Июнь-август

Приобретение канцелярских и других материалов для реализации проекта (трехмесячный срок закупки материалов обусловлен нерегулярностью доставки почтовых грузов в с.Сеяха в летний период)

Сентябрь

Проведение 4-дневного мастер-класса для творческих объединений декоративно-прикладного цикла МБУК СКДЦ, школы-интерната. (Один мастер-класс длится в среднем 3 часа)

Темы мастер-классов:

1 день - «Ажурный уголок» (основы техники «тиснение»)

2 день – «Многогранный эмбоссинг» (основы техники «эмбоссинг»)

3 день – «Волшебство в бумажном завитке» (основы техники «квиллинг»)

4 день – «Супер-открытка» (основы техники «скапбукинг»)

Октябрь

Проведение 4-дневного мастер-класса для рабочей молодежи с.Сеяха, участвующей в любительских выставках и конкурсах декоративно-прикладного направления.

Ноябрь

Организация выставки в МБУК СКДЦ по итогам проведенных мастер-классов «Академия современного искусства»

Проведение 2-х дневного мастер-класса в районном центре для руководителей творческих объединений декоративно-прикладного цикла Ямальского района с демонстрацией выставки «Академия современного искусства».

Темы мастер-классов:

1. В мире новых возможностей (экскурс в историю появления техник; знакомство с материалами для работы)

2. Применение новых техник в новогоднем оформлении (как можно с помощью новых техник не только изготовить оригинальные новогодние подарки, но украсить сцену и помещение, изготовить реквизит для проведения культурно-массовых мероприятий)

9. Обоснование заявки и описание проекта:

проблема, которую решает проект

В селе Сеяха, как и в других селах и поселках Ямальского района, большое значение придается сохранению и развитию декоративно-прикладного искусства народов Севера как в молодежно-подростковой среде, так и среди старшего поколения. Коренное население с усердием и любовью продолжает выделывать оленьи шкуры, изготовлять из нее одежду. Результат их труда мы видим как в обычной жизни, так и на всевозможных конкурсах национальной одежды местного, районного и окружного значения.

Но развитие технологий в современном мире не стоит на месте, касается это и развития декоративно-прикладного искусства. Наряду с привычными видами рукоделия для большинства творческих объединений – шитья национальной одежды, бисероплетения, макраме и т.п., появляется все больше «новичков» - увлечений необычных, оригинальных, быстро набирающих популярность. Все ли знают, что такое квиллинг, скрапбукинг, эмбоссинг, тиснение? И как можно применить изделия, выполненные в той или иной технике для дизайна одежды, своего дома, рабочего помещения, для оформления культурно-досуговых мероприятий. Возможно, этого «пробела» в знаниях и не было бы, если бы не существовало проблемы отдаленности и труднодоступности населенных пунктов Ямальского района, где порой сложно раздобыть лист ватмана, не говоря уже о невозможности посетить разнообразные выставки и мастер-классы.

В связи со сложившимися условиями и с желанием идти в ногу со временем, специалистом Муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры «Сеяхинский Культурно-досуговый центр» был разработан проект, направленный на изучение и распространение современных техник рукоделия среди молодежи и специалистов Ямальского района, работающих в сфере культуры.

*Цель проекта:*

Формирование нового культурного пространства в центрах детского и молодежного творчества Ямальского района через популяризацию современных техник декоративно-прикладного искусства.

*Задачи проекта:*

- популяризация современных техник и видов рукоделия;

- культурная адаптация детей и молодежи в современном информационном пространстве, наполненном разнообразными явлениями культуры;

- создание условий для творческого сотрудничества между специалистами учреждений культуры Ямальского района.

продукт или услуга, которая предоставляется в рамках проекта (их уникальность и необходимость):

В ходе реализации проекта участникам предлагается получить основы современных техник рукоделия, таких как квиллинг, скрапбукинг, эмбоссинг и тиснение. Для молодежи и просто заинтересованного населения поселка это может стать новой формой досуга, а для специалистов этой области – новым вектором развития своей деятельности.

Реализация проекта будет проходить в форме мастер-классов. Т.к. эта форма передачи знаний и умений является активной для всех участников занятия и позволяет им за предельно короткое время погрузиться в существо представляемого педагогического опыта.

*Социальная значимость проекта:*

создание творчески-развивающей среды в Ямальском районе между учреждениями культуры (организация семинаров, конференций специалистов ДПИ в Ямальском районе);

увеличение доли специалистов Ямальского района, участвующих в творческих инновационных проектах.

Кадровые ресурсы, задействованные в проекте (люди, знания, материально-техническая база, информационные ресурсы) ...........

Материально - технические ресурсы....

*ожидаемые результаты*

Создание клубного формирования декоративно-прикладного цикла на базе МУК СКДЦ из числа рабочего населения с.Сеяха;

рост творческих достижений детей, посещающих студию декоративно-прикладного творчества МБУК СКДЦ «Мастерилки», который бы имел ярко выраженный и устойчивый характер;

увеличение доли участия детей и молодежи в творческих конкурсах и проектах районного, регионального и федерального значения;

10. Состав основных участников проекта

опыт проведения аналогичных мероприятий

Руководитель проекта имеет положительный опыт проведения подобных мастер-классов на базе МБУК СКДЦ: проведение мастер-класса по батику для рабочего населения в рамках праздничных программ, посвященных 80-летию ЯНАО; проведение мастер-класса по лепке из пластики для мам и детей в рамках празднования международного Дня семьи; проведение мастер-класса для детей «Рождественский ангел».

Вышеперечисленные мастер классы были рассчитаны на достаточно разные аудитории, но несмотря на это, все мастер-классы проходили в творчески-позитивной атмосфере, имели конкретный результат в виде готовых изделий. Это говорит о потребности жителей труднодоступных населенных пунктов в получении новой информации и о необходимости внедрения новых практик в план работы МБУК.

11​ Бюджет проекта....

----------


## v_irina

**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 10 or greater.**


*1​ Информация об участнике отбора.*

Организация-заявитель:	.....

Юридический адрес: ....

Руководитель проекта: ....

*2​ Информация о мероприятии.*

*3.1​ Название программы: «Культура Ямала»*

Название проекта: «Мир фотографии»

3.2​ *Актуальность* мероприятия: в последнее время наблюдается рост интереса к искусству фотографии, но в связи с географической отдаленностью поселка от крупнонаселенных пунктов, отсутствие фотографа-специалиста в поселке, образовалась некая замкнутость творческого пространства. Создание фотодвижения позволяет вывести на качественный уровень столь популярный, доступный и интересный многим вид искусства. Планируется привлечь деятельности объединения профессиональных фотографов и провести обучение в таких современных формах работы как фотокросс и мастер-класс.

3.3​ *Цель мероприятия:* создание действующего объединения фотографов-любителей; выявление и поддержка талантов; расширение возможностей творческой самореализации для рабочего населения труднодоступных населённых пунктов.

3.4​ *Целевая группа:* учащиеся старших классов школы-интерната, рабочая молодежь и взрослое население поселка.

3.5​ *Сроки реализации:* март-сентябрь 2012г.

Место реализации:

- Страна Россия

- Ямало-Ненецкий АО

- Ямальский район

- с.Сеяха

*3.6​ Содержание мероприятия:*

организация объединения фотолюбителей;

организация фотовыставки к Слету оленеводов и охотников;

организация фотоконкурса ко Дню семьи «Моя веселая семейка»;

проведение пятидневного мастер-класса и фотокросса в тундру с приглашением профессионального фотографа;

проведение районного фотоконкурса «Наш край – наш дом»;

обмен опытом с учреждениям культуры Ямальского района - организация выставки работ участников фотоклуба «Север» и передвижной выставки по итогам районного фотоконкурса «Наш край – наш дом».

Проект действует при поддержке профессионального фотографа Виктора Таныгина (детский фотоклуб «Север», г.Губкинский); Екатерины Уваровой (научный сотрудник и фотограф зоопарка г.Екатеринбурга).

3.7​ Сметные расчёты расходов по предполагаемому мероприятию....
3.8​  Софинансирование из бюджета органов местного самоуправления составляет ....


Это проект 2011 года. Поэтому в нем не так много описаний, в 2012 кол-во пунктов заметно увеличилось :Smile3:

----------


## вокся

Т.к. с грантами тоже немного дружна - отмечаюсь в этой теме. 
Методик по написанию заявок на грант существует сотни. Я и про СМАРТы слушала и про кейсы... После всех семинаров, курсов, практического применения уверена в том, что пока сам не сядешь за разработку своего проекта, ничего с места не сдвинется. На мой взгляд, самое важно - это *четко* видеть цель и знать, что в итоге должно получится. Цельи результат должны максимально совпадать.  Если результат проекта - организация молодежного велопробега, то и все содержание (актуальность, механизмы, бюджет, график реализации) должно быть ориентировано на на этот результат. Ясно-понятно, что всем на хочется с подобных конкурсов поиметь максимальную материальную выгоду для учреждения (оргтехника, новые колонки на дискотеку, например), но кросс на приз Васи Пупкина и новый ноутбук  - вещи не совместимые) Я почему именно на этом сейчас заострила внимание, потому что сама начинала с этого и оставалась с носом, и теперь проводя консультации для педагогов школ, специалистов СДК, работая с их заявками, вижу тоже самое. 
У меня есть проект, который я рожаю уже третий год) Я его подаю на конкурс, он не выигрывает, подаю, а он никак..., хотя точно знаю (без ложной скромности), что проблема актуальная, идея классная. Но ведь не идет... Для меня это уже дело принципа) И каждый раз, когда я начинаю его дорабатывать, нахожу грубые ошибки. Это и то, о чем я писала выше (социальный проект, а деньги прошу на ремонт велосипедов), это и то, что организаций, которые будут вовлечены в реализацию проекта, слишком много (да хорошо, что исполнителей много, но это колоссальный риск, а в пункте "Риски" я это не прописываю). В экспертной комиссии сидят далеко не дураки. Они четко все видят.
В поисках идей, конечно перелопачиваю интернет. И я нашла для себя очень интересный и полезный сайт. Здесь можно не просто посмотреть чужие проекты, но и прочитать экспертную оценку, проследить за тем, как реализуется проект и увидеть плюсы и минусы.

----------

svetato4ka (11.07.2021)

----------


## v_irina

важный момент, который я усвоила с курсов по составлению соц.проектов - это то,что результат должен быть, так сказать, ощутимым. Ну вот, например, проект "Поменяй сигарету на конфету" практически провальный. Да - мы красиво оформим место, где будет стоять участник проекта - яркая вывеска, костюм и т.п. Накупим мешок конфет и будем предлагать прохожим поменять их сигаретку на нашу конфетку - типа, сделай шаг в сторону здорового образа жизни. И что? Каков результат? Хоть один человек откажется от пагубной привычки только потому,что ему предложили конфетку?
Часто, читая проекты, в результаты пишут, например - формирование  мотивации к ЗОЖ. А как вы проверите, что эта мотивация сформировалась? В общем, все, что связано с "формированием" каких-то качеств заведомо сомнительно. Т.к. это можно проверить только опросом. А не все проекты предполагают такую форму. 
Вот именно поэтому я в результатах написала то, что можно будет проверить и отразить в цифрах. Например, как я выше писала в своем проекте: Ожидаемые результаты

Создание клубного формирования декоративно-прикладного цикла на базе МУК СКДЦ из числа рабочего населения с.Сеяха;

рост творческих достижений детей, посещающих студию декоративно-прикладного творчества МБУК СКДЦ «Мастерилки», который бы имел ярко выраженный и устойчивый характер;

увеличение доли участия детей и молодежи в творческих конкурсах и проектах районного, регионального и федерального значения.

Так что дерзайте!!! Дело муторное, но выгодное!  :Ok:

----------


## Tiesto

Здравствуйте!
Хотелось бы узнать, если какие-то гранты для приобретения материальной базы (муз. инструментов,  аппаратуры и т.д.) желательно на территории Украины. 
Если кто-то принимал у них участие, поделитесь пожалуйста, информацией.

----------


## Tiesto

Поделитесь пожалуйста, информацией. Проводятся какие-то гранты на покупку муз. инструментов, аппаратуры и т.д., на территории Украины?

----------


## Рамоновна

Захотела я в отпуск с понедельника, а тут в среду.... приходит из области положение об областном конкурсе на лучшее сельское учреждение//работника. (Указ президента «О мерах государственной поддержки муниципальных учреждений культуры, находящихся на территориях сельских поселений, и их работников») http://special.kremlin.ru/acts/16141

Выдвигают меня и мой ДК. В судорожном порядке стала формировать 2 папки на конкурс. Отпуск отложился.... Завтра, думаю, последний рывок.

*Вот что легло в папку по ДК
*

1. Приказ ОК о конкурсе
2. Протокол заседания оргкомитета конкурса с решением-кого выдвинуть на область
3. Информационно-аналитическая справка о деятельности сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС МКУК «Рамонская централизованная клубная система».
4. Перечень документации сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС.
5. Положение о сельском филиале МКУК «РЦКС».
6. Положение о клубном формировании сельского филиала МКУК «РЦКС».
7. Паспорт сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС.
8. Паспорт технической оснащенности сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС.
9. Рейдер сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС.
10. Обеспеченность материально-техническими ресурсами сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС.
11. Укрепление материально-технической базы сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС в 2012-2013г.г.
12. Штатное расписание сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС.
13. Информация о кадровом составе сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС.
14. Показатели премирования деятельности сотрудников сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС.
15. Текстовой отчет о работе  сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС за 2012 год.
16. План работы сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС на 2013 год.
17. Отчет 7-НК сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС за 2012-2013 г.г.
18. Информация о клубных формированиях сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС.
19. Информация об участии в зональных, областных, региональных, межрегиональных, всероссийских фестивалях и конкурсах, массовых мероприятиях.
20. Информация о сотрудничестве сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС с организациями и учреждениями.
21. Сценарии мероприятий (3 экз.).
22. Фотоматериалы.
23. Наградной материал 2012-2013 г.г.
24. Статьи о мероприятиях в районной газете «Голос Рамони».

Получилось 70 файлов!!! Жуть... до сих пор не верю, что так быстро смогла все сверстать. *ТО, что подчеркнуто, выложу сегодня на сайте ДК* http://domkultura.jimdo.com/документ...ументы/

*Вот что легло в папку про меня
*
1. Приказ ОК
2. Протокол заседания оргкомитета.
3. Характеристика на Егорову И.В., заведующую сельским филиалом п. ВНИИСС МКУК «Рамонская централизованная клубная система».
4. Отчет 7-НК сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС за 2012-2013 г.г.
5. Информация о клубных формированиях сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС.
6. Информация о личном участии в зональных, областных, региональных, межрегиональных, всероссийских фестивалях и конкурсах, массовых мероприятиях.
7. Укрепление материально-технической базы сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС в 2012-2013г.г.
8. Сценарии мероприятий (3 экз.).(как мое творчество)
9. Макет буклета «Рамонь мастеровая» (как мое творчество)
10. Скриншот страниц  сайта «Дом культуры п. ВНИИСС».
11. Наградной материал 2012-2013г.г.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> В судорожном порядке с


О!!! Такое же положение!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## анастасия240985

Может кто-нибудь сможет помочь с программой деятельности досугового клуба? Между некомерческими учреждениями будет проводиться конкурс на право замещения нежилого помещения в районе для проведения там досуговой работы с населением. Нам предложили принять участие. Мысли есть, отдельно взятые куски материала и программ есть. А вот формы самой Программы по созданию Досугового клуба нет (т.к. я с этим никогда не имела дело). Может кто подскажет с кратким содержанием, о чем там должно быть написано? Какие должны присутствовать пункты (Цель создания, Задачи, Охват населения? что еще???)

----------


## Рамоновна

*анастасия240985*, http://www.aleksandrovka56.ru/assets...abotyKluba.pdf

----------


## анастасия240985

спасибо огромнооооое!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

МАТЕРИАЛ ПО ГРАНТУ на заведующую сельским филиалом

*СОДЕРЖАНИЕ ПАПКИ.*

1. Приказ _о направлении сотрудника на конкурс_
2. Протокол заседания районного оргкомитета.
3. Характеристика на …….…ФИО………,  заведующую сельским филиалом ……наименование……..
4. Отчет 7-НК ……наименование……..сельского филиала за 2012-2013 г.г.
5. Информация о клубных формированиях ……наименование……..сельского филиала 
6. Информация о личном участии в зональных, областных, региональных, межрегиональных, всероссийских фестивалях и конкурсах, массовых мероприятиях.
7. Укрепление материально-технической базы сельского филиала ……наименование……..в 2012-2013г.г.
8. Сценарии мероприятий - авторские (3 экз.).
9. Буклет «………………»- _авторский, напечатанный в издательстве_
10. Скриншот страниц сайта «Дом культуры ……наименование……..».
11. Наградной материал 2012-2013г.г.

----------


## Рамоновна

МАТЕРИАЛ ПО ГРАНТУ на сельское учреждение культуры

*СОДЕРЖАНИЕ ПАПКИ.
*
1. Приказ.
2. Протокол заседания оргкомитета.
3. Информационно-аналитическая справка о деятельности сельского филиала ..............................
4. Перечень документации сельского филиала ....................................
5. Положение о сельском филиале .............................
6. Положение о клубном формировании сельского филиала ..................................
7. Паспорт сельского филиала ........................
8. Паспорт технической оснащенности сельского филиала .......................
9. Рейдер сельского филиала...........................
10. Обеспеченность материально-техническими ресурсами сельского филиала .........................
11. Укрепление материально-технической базы сельского филиала.......................... в 2012-2013г.г.
12. Штатное расписание сельского филиала ..........................
13. Информация о кадровом составе сельского филиала ............................
14. Показатели премирования деятельности сотрудников сельского филиала ...........................
15. Текстовой отчет о работе  сельского филиала ............................... за 2012 год.
16. План работы сельского филиала ...............................на 2013 год.
17. Отчет 7-НК сельского филиала ........................ за 2012-2013 г.г.
18. Информация о клубных формированиях сельского филиала.......................
19. Информация об участии в зональных, областных, региональных, межрегиональных, всероссийских фестивалях и конкурсах, массовых мероприятиях.
20. Информация о сотрудничестве сельского филиала ............................... с организациями и учреждениями.
21. Сценарии мероприятий (3 экз.).
22. Фотоматериалы.(20 фото)
23. Наградной материал 2012-2013 г.г.
24. Статьи о мероприятиях в районной газете «.....................».

----------

